# Munoz Vs Paul Harris



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This fights needs to be made. Munoz and Paul Harris are both
Borderline TOP 10 guys who have losses to fighters in the TOP 5. 

Munoz is improving but if this fight does get made well then..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i like both of their stand up and i liek munozs wrestling but i take rousimar by knee bar, its a thing of bjj beauty to see his kneebars they are my favorite submissions


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

im just not a fan of Munoz wrestling or striking. I see him losing to any top 10 MW


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can see why on the surface this fight may look like its makes sense, I think both guys are on the rise and talent wise would smash many of the so called top 10 hyped names, but the truth is Palhares thanks to one conversational result is fighting on the prelims when he should be one of the next line for a title shot.

I want to see him take Sonnen on his return, fcuk Sonnen Palhares would take his hype and make it his and reclaim the place where he should be in the division, because make no mistake he is the No.1 contender on a skill based ranking system, and be fooled into thinking he is a one trick donkey like say Cody McKenzie, you could be fooled into thinking that because he is so dam good at pulling that Knee Bar, but he is way above average in all areas.

I said after the loss to Nate that I feel sorry for his next opponent no matter who that is and the same is true again because he is by far the most wasted talent in the UFC right now on his current, card placement and selected opponents.

Mean while Munoz does deserve a step up in competition, Nate maybe or Tom Lawlor would be a good match right now for him since they both now hold wins over Dollaway.

On a side note I still think Palhares should drop to 170lb to show all the wrestlers in the division how finishing is done and take that belt from GSP.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This fight looks good on paper, but I think in reality it's a big mismatch. Paul Harris should get someone with a big name or at least someone who is mentioned in the same sentence as "title shot".


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Palhares on the prelims of a tv card, is a disgrace.

Would like to see Palhares/Sonnen.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> On a side note I still think Palhares should drop to 170lb to show all the wrestlers in the division how finishing is done and take that belt from GSP.


I don't really think that would be possible.
The guys is a pretty big MW! His arms are HUGE, strong as HULK's ..... lol.
I think MW division is perfect for him.

On the subject: i would say Munoz definitely has the advantage in terms of wrestling, but the ground is no place to take the fight against Palhares. One way or another he's gonna take that leg.
On the feet, Munoz would have a slight advantage imo, but i think caution would be a big factor from Munoz' side if they would fight.
All the time, worried about not being taken down, defend you legs...
The intimidation factor in Palhares' fights is pretty big.

On a side note: I think Bisping vs Munoz or Palhares would be pretty interesting.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

limba said:


> I don't really think that would be possible.
> The guys is a pretty big MW! His arms are HUGE, strong as HULK's ..... lol.
> I think MW division is perfect for him.
> 
> ...


not really he could lose 15lb of the muscle on his back and still be stronger than everyone at WW, he is very short in hight for a MW and about the same size as most WW's just has more muscle.

As for Munzo I hope they make that fight so everyone can see just what as easy walk though victory it would be, and as for Bisping umm no thanks lol I would personally not wish that beast set lose on Bisping, Give Bisping Okami, Victor, Nate or even Sonnen, but lets leave Palhares out of this shall we :eek02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> not really he could lose 15lb of the muscle on his back and still be stronger than everyone at WW, he is very short in hight for a MW and about the same size as most WW's just has more muscle.
> 
> As for Munzo I hope they make that fight so everyone can see just what as easy walk though victory it would be, *and as for Bisping umm no thanks lol I would personally not wish that beast set lose on Bisping, Give Bisping Okami, Victor, Nate or even Sonnen, but lets leave Palhares out of this shall we :eek02:*


LOL Kneebar or heel hook...what would you preffer?! 

Fact! Palhares is scary! Him vs Maia would be EPIC, but i don't think it will happen, unless it's for the title or a number 1 contender's fight.

As for him dropping down. I honeslty don't know. It's a subject that has been discussed on MMAF and other forums about a lot of fighters: Evans dropping to MW, Cro Cop dropping to LHW, Maia to WW...
As far as i'm concerned, if one fighter drops down a weight class and makes that division much more interesting - :thumbsup:
But not if the weight cut affect his performance in any way. (Like Irvin dropping to MW - i don't wanna see something like that ever again!
You are right, Palhares has a lot of muscles on his frame, especially the uper area - his back, his arms, his shoulders - and those muscles offer him strength/power, wich he needs for his submissions. Losing a lot of muscles results in losing strength. I know the feeling.
He can't afford it, imo.


Huge back:










Huge arms:










I believe he belongs at MW and could make a run for the belt later this year or beggining of next year. Depending how things work out in the division and what the UFC's plans for him are.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well the facts are he is 5"8

looking at the top fighters in the WW division

GSP = 5"10
Fitch = 6"
Kos = 5"10
Alves = 5"9
Kapamann = 6"0
Sanchez = 5"11
Penn = 5"9
Shields = 6"0

The fact is he is shorter than even BJ Penn, without looking I bet Jose Aldo is taller. EDIT: Aldo is 5"7

he coudl still stack a load of muscle at 170lb, more than most at 170lb and I bet still be the stronger man, he could even probably shoot quicker and be more successful with his take downs against smaller guys in the WW division, like most other athletic WW's, and any improvement on his take downs is make him a lot more dangerous.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

limba said:


> LOL Kneebar or heel hook...what would you preffer?!
> 
> Fact! Palhares is scary! Him vs Maia would be EPIC, but i don't think it will happen, unless it's for the title or a number 1 contender's fight.
> 
> ...


god damn! you know hes huge but looking at these pics...holy...henderson looks like a kid next to him...how this man doesnt gass just walking to the octagon is incredible!

i really dont see how you can escape a sub from this monster...he might be the true jacare...:thumbsup:...i really hate how stupid he was in the marquardt fight...i think that was his fight to lose, or maybe we are hyping him too much

but a guy with a ground game so dangerous deserves the hype!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Well the facts are he is 5"8
> 
> looking at the top fighters in the WW division
> 
> ...


You really wanna see him at 170, don't you?! :laugh:
He would rip off some limbs...no doubt in my mind 

But in the end, it's up to the fighter himself to decide if he can or can't drop a weight class.
Fighters know their body best and they decide what weight class suits them best.

As a MMA fan, i couldn't care less: the more exciting match-ups, the better.
We can only speculate about a fighter's ability to move up or down in weight, without having big implications on his health and performance.
I just don't wanna see fighters jeopardise their health, just to please the fans and or a certain boss of a certain fighting organisation (doesn't matter wich one that is).

For now, Palhares has a lot of great fights waiting for him at MW. I don't think there is an interest from his to drop down. Especially when he is destroying guys like this. (minus the Marquardt loss of sense).

I will admit though: it would be fun to see some of the WW panic when entering the cage against him. 



ACTAFOOL said:


> god damn! you know hes huge but looking at these pics...holy...henderson looks like a kid next to him...how this man doesnt gass just walking to the octagon is incredible!
> 
> i really dont see how you can escape a sub from this monster...he might be the true jacare...:thumbsup:...i really hate how stupid he was in the marquardt fight...i think that was his fight to lose, or maybe we are hyping him too much
> 
> but a guy with a ground game so dangerous deserves the hype!


Henderson is taller, by 5 inches. That is the main explanation for that pic. Plus, he is a very compact fighter at 185.

Huge back, huge arms and big/wide shoulders give Palhares the strength for his submissions. Once he gets a hold of a limb - it's almost certainly BYE BYE!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> god damn! you know hes huge but looking at these pics...holy...henderson looks like a kid next to him...how this man doesnt gass just walking to the octagon is incredible!
> 
> i really dont see how you can escape a sub from this monster...he might be the true jacare...:thumbsup:...i really hate how stupid he was in the marquardt fight...i think that was his fight to lose, or maybe we are hyping him too much
> 
> but a guy with a ground game so dangerous deserves the hype!


Not really he fcuking was owning Nate, even in the stand up he had Nate on the back foot, and the worse think still is that not only had be had his mind on the fight would Nate not of got the TKO but he woudl probably not of even gone anywhere near Palhares on the floor had he been set ready to pull guard, Nate would of let him back up to his feel unless he was feeling suicidal.

And further still it a fcuking early stoppage, Palhares was not hurt by Nates GnP on that attack, he was a little surprised but still not even shaken he just sat there took it and just raised him arms like he was about to shoe off an annoying little fly that just flew into his face, had the ref not been so quick to jump in I would of put Palhares seconds away from getting back up to his feet or even pulling Nate straight into another submission from where he was, because Nate was not even phasing him.

Had that fight continued from where it was even after he stopped paying attention, I think it would of been near guaranteed that Palhares would of come back eventually finished Nate.



limba said:


> You really wanna see him at 170, don't you?! :laugh:
> He would rip off some limbs...no doubt in my mind


The only reason I want to see that is because he is the only fighter out there that I would personally make favorite to beat GSP, in fact I would very surprised if GSP won that fight if it ever came about, and I can't say that about any other fighter on the planet.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Paul Harris by murder.

If the fight goes to the ground and he grabs a hold of something, it's basically finished.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not really he fcuking was owning Nate, even in the stand up he had Nate on the back foot, and the worse think still is that not only had be had his mind on the fight would Nate not of got the TKO but he woudl probably not of even gone anywhere near Palhares on the floor had he been set ready to pull guard, Nate would of let him back up to his feel unless he was feeling suicidal.
> 
> And further still it a fcuking early stoppage, Palhares was not hurt by Nates GnP on that attack, he was a little surprised but still not even shaken he just sat there took it and just raised him arms like he was about to shoe off an annoying little fly that just flew into his face, had the ref not been so quick to jump in I would of put Palhares seconds away from getting back up to his feet or even pulling Nate straight into another submission from where he was, because Nate was not even phasing him.
> 
> ...


i agree man, i really think in a rematch palhares would take him, theres really no way nate would have jumped in his guard like that, fact is nate got lucky!

and about him going to WW i 100% agree, i always wanted maia to go down to see what he could do against GSP, since there really isnt an elite bjj guy at WW...well now they have shields:thumbsup:

but palhares vs GSP would be awesome, and he would still have a HUGE strength advantage at WW...more so than MW cuz MW also has some huge dudes

i think palhares could be more dangerous at WW and lose some of that unecessary muscle!...thiago alves is another guy i wanted to see drop, every1 said i was crazy but he also has a LW frame with unecessay muscles...his striking would obliterate guys at LW, problem is he would have to lose TOO much muscle

and after the dolce diet he seems to have found his rythem at WW, before he looked too gassed for WW, too slow...but now hes awesome! anyways...i digress

palhares to WW FTW! :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Well the facts are he is 5"8
> 
> looking at the top fighters in the WW division
> 
> ...


No way Penn is only a inch shorter than Fitch.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

AmdM said:


> No way Penn is only a inch shorter than Fitch.


well no Penn is 5"9, Fitch is 6" that makes him 3ins shorter.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i agree man, i really think in a rematch palhares would take him, theres really no way nate would have jumped in his guard like that, fact is nate got lucky!
> 
> and about him going to WW i 100% agree, i always wanted maia to go down to see what he could do against GSP, since there really isnt an elite bjj guy at WW...well now they have shields:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Who's to say a fighter fights the same when you take away a chunk of muscle from every limb?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Not a fan of this match up, mainly because I don't want to see Munoz lose anytime soon.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm totally jacking that gif for me avatar.

Edit: Booooo it's too large...how does one go about resizing a gif without breaking it?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> I'm totally jacking that gif for me avatar.
> 
> Edit: Booooo it's too large...how does one go about resizing a gif without breaking it?


You need a program for GIFs.
But if you want a GIF as your avi, you might wanna talk to one of the MODS first and they will tell you what size the gif can have. Also, they have to work some of their magic to make your Avatar work...

Just contact one of the Mods and tell ask them about it. 

EDIT: I modified it for you, on a site:
Still, talk to a mod about puting it in your avi.
Or try doing it yourself, but i don't know if it's gonna work


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks limba, seems that the file size is too big 

it's 412kb limit is 125kb


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Why would Palhares drop down to WW when the MW division has crappy wrestlers?

I see him having an easier time ripping off one of Anderson's legs than GSP's.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This fight would be incredible :thumbsup:

Also Paul Harris vs. Bisping/Sonnen/Maia are all great.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Palhares can't be stopped. He'd destroy Munoz. No one can escape Palhares' leg locks. The only man who can beat Palhares right now is this man.


----------

